# 91 and 105 pound blue catfish



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Both fish released after getting weighed


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern they just look like they oughta be on a new TV show.....some kinda weight loss program fer fish!! They look morbidly obese....but I guess that's what happens when you suck in everything to eat!!! MONSTERS!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

He needs to buy a powerball ticket for sure...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

He got this


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Winter time is big Blue cat time. These are coming in weekly


----------



## graceman9 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Skipjack*

Can you catch skipjack for bait this time of year or is a spring time thing?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

OH AND HE DOES IT AGAIN WITH ANOTHER 100 POUND FISH!!! Weighed on certified scales today at 100 pounds on the money. These rod n reel boys aint playing around. Big Cat Fever Rods are on the rise as one of the best rods ever produced for catfish. Not to mention you get $15,000 if you break a record while using them.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Another angle. And yes this fish was also release to fight another day.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

So if that cat is released and is caught again in another month and has gain 6oz. is there another $15k prize?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> So if that cat is released and is caught again in another month and has gain 6oz. is there another $15k prize?


Well of course. But there is really know way to prove it was the same fish


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Me and Big Cat Fever worked a deal and are now partners in Crime as I signed on with them as a full Pro Staff. The new rods are very impressive.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> Well of course. But there is really know way to prove it was the same fish


Ha. I thought maybe the sponsor requires a fin to be nipped a certain way that would forever more identify and disqualify that fish from possible future payouts.


----------



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

I may reconsider swimming in fresh water, too.


----------

